# My patio cat world



## cushman350 (Mar 16, 2011)

Just hangin' out.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That looks like a great patio for the kitties to hang out! Such cute, happy kitties....


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Pretty kitty cats! my two would love a patio like that!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow, I love your kitties!

The first one is GORGEOUS, he looks like a puma (cougar), what breed is he/she?


----------



## cushman350 (Mar 16, 2011)

She was found at a stop sign at midnight. Kind, ?. We call her Squirrelly Girl because she reminds us of a squirrel coloring.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

The cats are very cute!! =D I like the first picture.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Where would one get these patio "accessories?"


----------



## cushman350 (Mar 16, 2011)

> konstargirl said:
> 
> 
> > The cats are very cute!! =D I like the first picture.


That's Squirrely Girl. She's in the last picture too.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Great patio and lovely cats...my favorite is the black and white one in the second picture. What's his or her name?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

cushman350 said:


> She was found at a stop sign at midnight. Kind, ?. We call her Squirrelly Girl because she reminds us of a squirrel coloring.


 Oh! She's a Ticked Tabby! Ticking is the agouti tabby markings found on Abyssinian kitties. Our domestic kitties can have it, too, though it isn't very common.
I like your 'catio'. I want to create one for our kitties.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I bet the kitties love hanging out on that patio...what a nice set up for them!  Beautiful cats!


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

What beautiful cats and great pictures. Thanks for letting us meet them.


----------



## cushman350 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Church*



Susan said:


> Great patio and lovely cats...my favorite is the black and white one in the second picture. What's his or her name?


I named her Church, because the white marking between her eyes reminded me of a church steeple. She was the runt of the litter and is still small and very loving and playful.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Love it! Wish I had something like that for our kitties!


----------



## cushman350 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for in info on Squirrel. I looked online and yes she has the body structure and fur coloring.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

^OH wow! That's a very pretty cat. Are you thinking of getting this type of cat?


----------



## cushman350 (Mar 16, 2011)

konstargirl said:


> ^OH wow! That's a very pretty cat. Are you thinking of getting this type of cat?


Just a pure breed of a similiar looking rescued kitten I have. Squirrel.


----------



## cushman350 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Another pic of a younger Squirrel*

Cute, huh?


----------

